# Loosing a toe



## Aardbark (May 9, 2013)

I was looking at Zilla today and noticed one of her rear pinky toes looks dark red almost black, so I looked closer and it looks like its dead. I dont know what happend, it was fine a few days ago when I inspected her during her bath. It looks like the bone is broken and there is a scab on the underside of the toe that is bleeding a little bit. It looks like the toe is just dangleing by the skin. It doesnt seem to bother her, she is still very active every day.

Is there anything I can do to save her toe? Or should I just let it fall off? What should I do?

I dont have a good enough camera to take a detailed picture of it.


----------



## Aardbark (May 9, 2013)

Uptate: I took her to the vet, who gave me a perscription for antibotics, and a solution to soak her foot in. And that the toe will most likely fall off.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 9, 2013)

( i am sorry to hear that, but i am glad you took her to the vet


----------



## laurarfl (May 10, 2013)

Sounds like the vet has a plan. Sorry about the toe.


----------



## Aardbark (May 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. Im still not sure how it happened, but all I can do now is try to make sure she doenst get sick. I gotta sneak little pills into her meatballs.


----------

